# and yet, another C50



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

It's more than a year since I last posted the PR38. 

Well, here's my new Colnago..
Just can't deny the fact that nothing rides like a Colnago..
having ridden a significant fleet of high-end bikes, a Colnago's handling is simply top notch especially in smaller sizes. 

here's the built list
1. Colnago C50 '08, size 51/ 52.7cm horizontal top tube / Carbon 75 fork
2. Campagnolo SR 2011 groupset
3. Selle Italia SLR C64 
4. Colnago 28mm seatpost by WR Compositi 
5. Easton EC90 in 42cm end to end.
6. Extralite OC 100mm stem 
7. Chris King sotte voce 1 1/8inch/ black
8. BTP Cage
9. Look Keo Blade Ti
10. AX Orion
11. LW Std Gen III tubulars
12. Tune skewers 
13. Cateye Strada Wireless

Total weight: 13.56lbs / 6150 grams.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## dom3333 (Mar 1, 2006)

WOW, that is nice.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> It's more than a year since I last posted the PR38.
> 
> Well, here's my new Colnago..
> Just can't deny the fact that nothing rides like a Colnago..
> having ridden a significant fleet of high-end bikes, a Colnago's handling is simply top notch especially in smaller sizes.


Hey Mav, beautifully done!!! She looks incredible with those wheels. 

Do you still have your Time VXRS? I have always wanted a Time VXR or VXRS too. Can you compare the Time vs Colnago? Thanks!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice,

How are your mind schemes you elaborate to justify having 2 C-50s  ?

I can't blame you, you know I am also guilty of having a bit too many Colnagos.

I love my C-50, deeply. however I don't plan to buy another, even though having a "backup" C-50 is not a bad idea at all.

The Lux Dream have, that is setup exactly the same as my C-50, is not at all a bad bike neither, handles and rides just as well, stiffer yes, heavier yes, but well that was the plan, to have an exact duplicate of the C-50 but on a full metal bike.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@Ride-Fly, 

Yes, it's still with me - you can still see the VXRS Ulteam at the foreground.
I bought this bike brand new in 2007, cost me a bomb back then. 

VXRS is one of the best bikes I've ridden so far. It climbs very well, approx 100-200 grams lighter than the C50, is ultra responsive. The built quality is very consistent throughout, attention to detail is just amazing (I dare say TIME is a step above Colnago in terms of attention to details)

So then, what makes the Colnago C50 special in comparison to the VXRS? :idea:
The handling (VXRS is a tad twitchy on smaller sizes), ride quality, smoothness.
C50 will never be the stiffest, the most responsive nor the lightest of all bikes. 
But it is THE bike with the most balance of all riding characteristics. 
It is a bike which will do it all and get you back home feeling fresh 

@Salsa, 

The reason for the new C50 is due to the smaller size, which fits me perfectly. 
The PR38 is a size 52, with a 53.1cm toptube. 
The new STSL is a size 51, with a 52.7cm toptube and 75deg seat angle. 
Simply perfect.
and oh yes, another Colnago is in the works


----------



## Alan (Feb 20, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a pitty the PR38 is not on your right size, that is such a beautiful paintjob.

I got an offer to buy a 54cm C50 on PR38 but I passed, the 56 is really perfect for me. Even though I can make it ft with a 1cm longer stem and 1 spacer under the stem it is just not the same. The 56 is indeed optimal for me. 

This is something that sounds senseless to somebody who hasn't experienced many frames and stem combinations. I have had Colnagos in 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 52s... the 56 is the winner.

The Colnagos come in 23 sizes for a reason


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

what is this color code? It's amazing!


----------



## ctam (Apr 21, 2003)

Kenacycle said:


> what is this color code? It's amazing!


I think it's called STSL


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Kenacycle said:


> what is this color code? It's amazing!


I saw a NOS STSL 56cm C50 on eBay not long ago, they were asking around 2500 for it, that would fit us I reckon


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@Salsa, 

I got mine from R&A Cycles. 
Heard of some mix reviews, but nonetheless I 
had a pleasant and positive review so far. 

Prompt email replies, great customer service. 
Phillip Cabbad is great to deal with. 

And yes, the color code is STSL. 

Cheers!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have never seen that color before! If that color was available in the EPS, I'd be all over it

I ordered the 56 EPS AMIT from R&A. It has been delivered to the postal outlet down at the US border. I am waiting for an email notification from them to pick up as we speak. I hope in a couple hours time, I will have the new frame in my hand! I'm excited


----------



## robst (Jul 27, 2009)

Magnificent!


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

The C50 is so much nicer than the Time imo .....


----------



## fatiredflyer (Mar 12, 2002)

Nice bike and build, Mav.
I'm slightly biased though as I have the same C50 STSL with '09 Campy Record 10, but with a full TTT cockpit, Mavic R-Sys, and Look Keo.








Big +1 agreement that it's the best balanced performance around.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fecking beautiful


----------



## VeloPino (May 14, 2012)

Seksay!


----------



## SpitFir3 (May 14, 2012)

how do you find the LW tubulars? I feel like getting one set of those....


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

i've had a couple of tubular wheelsets previously, namely Enve/Edge 45mm, 65mm, Bora Ultras, Reynolds RZR. 
Sold all but kept the RZR and LW Tub, guess you know the reason why..
personally, LW is still my favourite.

cheers.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I almost bought that frame from RA a few weeks back. Good for you.

I ride a 52CM specialized and was too concerned about the stand over (short legs). C50 was just enough longer in the seat tube for my comfort.

Enjoy. I'mm keep hunting down my PR00 in a 48sloping


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

hey mav remember to change out that brake cable.......there is a strand missing I know it looks nice i did it on purpose on derailleur cables but it really wrecks the casing and weakens the cable


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Mav, must have been partying*

I think I was in the middle of two weeks on holiday when this was posted. This C50 is incredible. Not sure if it's the 75 fork or the paint scheme but it really works for me. The front triangle and head tube look like the business.

Years ago when I worked in NYC I used to go to R&A once a month to check out the stuff. I'm sure the shop's changed since then but it used to be a warren of little rooms chock full of stuff and surly but experienced staff who pretty much left you alone to pick through the stuff.

Campag SR and LW wheels? I'm still in economy class


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Mav why you didn't post your Master 55 build over here too ?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@FrenchNago,

the AX Lightness Orion brakecalipers comes with tiny cylindrical shells to clamp on the brake cables. it's impossible to insert the brake cables thru the shells without having to cut away some of the brake wires. hence the exposed bits. 
anyway, thanks for the heads up, will do some 'brake wire housekeeping' later  

@boneman, 

you're a man with vast knowledge when it comes to bikes. hats off to you buddy. 
there has been mix reviews on R&A so far, though i've only got good things to say. the customer service is top notch as far as i know. Philip Cabbad is the man in charge of the transaction. great guy and highly recommended!

@Salsa,

opps! didn't know you frequent weightweenies as well 
sure, will post a thread on the Master 55 in a week or two. it's my summer project!

cheers!

PS: the Colnago WC PR38 frameset/fork has been sold.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

There are a number of forums I read from time to time but rarely post anything. I think I post enough nonsense over here already 

Weight Weenies, Velocipede,bdc forum etc.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Almost forgot about this picture*

mav- since you love the C50 and had the WC, this is Oscar Freire's C50 at the 2004 World's in Verona. Atmosphere there was great and it was easy just to wander around the team buses and take pictures. This was the first year of the C50 and 1.125 Star forks were hard to come buy. The C50 on the team car is Freire's as well and you will note it has a Force fork mounted.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice pics Boneman. Thanks!!

I wonder what size is Oscar riding? 
Seemed like a 51 traditional. 
Unless Colnago made custom lugs for him, it could even be a size 50 which 
is not available to the general public. 

Cheers!


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*My guess is 52*

But he may be on a 51. Bettini rode a 51 Colnago. I met him and DiLuca at the Lisboa airport when flying in for the 2001 World's. Haha, he's my size  He would come in second....to Oscar!





Maverick said:


> Nice pics Boneman. Thanks!!
> 
> I wonder what size is Oscar riding?
> Seemed like a 51 traditional.
> ...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

he rode a Custom sloping 48x53 according to this article, unfortunately I can't upload it to the site. here some excerpts


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Which equates to a 52 standard*

Nice pics....but for the 2004 WC, no sloper. Here's another pic, a few laps from the end just before the final corner into the finishing straight. Perez, Valeverde, Freire, Paolini and Boogerd.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

@Salsa,

great pics! 
but a sloper for Oscar? 
well, the top tube is a 53, but the seat angle a 73, which i think is a custom geometry for Oscar by Colnago. 

Boneman,
nice! we need more! :thumbsup:


----------

